
SiGe process pushes reconfigurable FPGA to 5 GHz (2001) - flipchart
https://www.eetimes.com/sige-process-pushes-reconfigurable-fpga-to-5-ghz/
======
FullyFunctional
"Another innovation is the use of differential current mode logic." Insert
roll-eyes. This isn't innovation, it's bog-standard engineering trade-off,
trading 50% density for an incremental gain in speed. I wouldn't mind that
however.

I certainly wish them well and after 19 years it would be about time for a
post-mortem. There's far to little innovation in FPGAs; Xlinx is more forcus
now on hooking accelerators together and Intel has practically done nothing
since they acquired Altera. Lattice Semi work on power efficiency is great,
but they are still very slow.

------
bsder
"We reinvented ECL" in a press release. <eye roll>

Folks, the IBM Journal of Research and Development from inception to 1970 is
required reading.

If you don't do that, don't be surprised when the greybeards laugh at you.

------
ColanR
I guess FPGA tech moves pretty slowly.

~~~
jhallenworld
People keep trying:

[http://www.pldworld.com/html/technote/FPGA-startups-stare-
do...](http://www.pldworld.com/html/technote/FPGA-startups-stare-down-giants-
and-ghosts/4083730_files/1565chart_pg18.gif)

~~~
FullyFunctional
Oh Tabula, how I rooted for thee. Note, the graph is misleading as C-switch
pivoted away from FPGAs way before Tabula died.

It is remarkable how difficult it is to establish a new FPGA company. I'd say
Achronix seems to be doing well, but even they had to pivot from their origin
(async FPGAs)

~~~
jhallenworld
Didn't Achronix have some relationship with Intel? I thought they bought them,
but I guess not..

Actel->Microsemi->Microchip is still going. Their PolarFire FPGAs are
competitive with Lattice for sure, seem to have better MIPI support than
Crosslink.

~~~
oldgradstudent
> Didn't Achronix have some relationship with Intel? I thought they bought
> them, but I guess not..

They had some manufacturing agreement with Intel, but I have no idea if
anything came out of it.

Edit: [https://www.eetimes.com/intel-to-fab-fpgas-for-startup-
achro...](https://www.eetimes.com/intel-to-fab-fpgas-for-startup-achronix/)

